# delta 14-070 drill press



## mike l. (Sep 2, 2009)

hello everyone,i am in the process of getting a delta 14-070 drill press if someone else doesn`t get it first.can anyone tell me if they have had any experience with this model and the length of travel of the quill, and is it reliable.thankyou, mike


----------



## Shutterbiz (Aug 22, 2008)

I prefer a drill press with a treaded rod depth stop.

Mike


----------

